# I used to believe....



## eightthirty (Jul 5, 2006)

This is not so much a game, but I figured it would be best suited here.

There is a site of the same name. Here is the description.

I Used To Believe is a funny and bizarre collection of ideas that adults thought were true when they were children. It will remind you what it was like to be a child, fascinated and horrified by the world in equal parts. The following pages will reassure you that the things you used to believe weren't so strange after all...

You can add your own to the site. If you think your beliefs were strange, check out our most common beliefs and discover that you're not alone! We also provide RSS feeds if you like that sort of thing. There are currently 48631 beliefs on the site.

Some areas of this site contain content which is not suitable for children.

Share your own here, or pick one from the site and post it!!


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Jul 5, 2006)

i used to believe that if you smoked cigarettes and drank alcohol at the same time you could ignite and explode!! LOL!!!!!


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 5, 2006)

You want to talk about a naive kid?! I used to believe/think there wasn't any other profession in the world outside of the military! One day it hit me like a brick! "Duh! You only have teachers, doctors, lawyers, models...!" Sheesh! Talk about naive!!!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jul 5, 2006)

I used to believe I could fly. (Somehow and fortunately I never broke anything.)


----------



## TieKneeBubbles (Jul 6, 2006)

Okay, ladies, this is really bad...I used to believe you could get pregnant just kissing a boy! True!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jul 6, 2006)

I used to believe that there was a monster underneath my bed and in my closet. My closet door HAD to be shut or else I wouldn't go to sleep and when I would get in bed, I would run and jump so it wouldn't grab my ankles.


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 9, 2006)

I used to believe I would never smoke


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 9, 2006)

I used to believe that boys had COOTIES!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jul 10, 2006)

I used to believe that you could get warts just from touching frogs.


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 10, 2006)

I used to believe I was gonna marry a prince...HA!


----------



## PinkRibbons (Jul 10, 2006)

I used to believe that Freddy Kruger lived in my backyard at night. Crazy, I know LoL I thank my brother for that.


----------



## LilDee (Jul 10, 2006)

I used to believe that if i smashed the tv screen, i could be in the show and scenery i was watching!!! lol


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 11, 2006)

I used to believe my parents would be together forever


----------



## LilDee (Jul 11, 2006)

Isn't there a way this can go in general chat or something? i love seeing what everyone else used to believe as a child


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jul 11, 2006)

Originally Posted by *LilDee* Isn't there a way this can go in general chat or something? i love seeing what everyone else used to believe as a child



Yeah, I like it, too. Let me ask Mel if she minds me moving it.
While i'm here...

I used to believe that chicken fried steak was chicken.


----------



## eightthirty (Jul 11, 2006)

I used to believe swallowed bubble gum stays in your stomach for 7 years.


----------



## pinkbundles (Jul 11, 2006)

i used to believe that swallowing watermelon seeds would cause me to grow a watermelon in my tummy...which explained how women had babies!!!


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 11, 2006)

i used to believe...

the end.


----------



## MBenita (Jul 11, 2006)

I used to believe that (k_eep in mind, I'm an ethnic woman)_...

I would join the FBIs Organized Crime Unit and infiltrate the Italian Mafia...


----------



## mabelwan (Jul 11, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* i used to believe...
the end.




LMAO.
I used to believe that becoming an adult is far more better than a child. Of course, I was totally wrong. I wanna back to my childhood.


----------



## Andi (Jul 11, 2006)

Originally Posted by *eightthirty* I used to believe swallowed bubble gum stays in your stomach for 7 years. me too.I canÂ´t remember much stuff I used to believe but my brother used to believe every person in the world has a TV and a phone


----------



## tashbash (Jul 11, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* I used to believe that there was a monster underneath my bed and in my closet. My closet door HAD to be shut or else I wouldn't go to sleep and when I would get in bed, I would run and jump so it wouldn't grab my ankles. Lisa I STILL do that! And I'm 25 with two kids!!


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 12, 2006)

I used to believe that if i said "bloody mary" in the bathroom with the lights off while splashing water on th mirror, she'd come out of the mirror and kill me. lol, i don't know if i still believe it, but i sure as hell won't be trying it any time soon.


----------



## vickysco (Jul 12, 2006)

Originally Posted by *eightthirty* I used to believe swallowed bubble gum stays in your stomach for 7 years. omg me too!!!


----------



## pinkbundles (Jul 12, 2006)

Originally Posted by *mylaiva* I used to believe that if i said "bloody mary" in the bathroom with the lights off while splashing water on th mirror, she'd come out of the mirror and kill me. lol, i don't know if i still believe it, but i sure as hell won't be trying it any time soon. i think i still do! there's no way in hell anyone could ever convince me to do that!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jul 12, 2006)

Originally Posted by *mylaiva* I used to believe that if i said "bloody mary" in the bathroom with the lights off while splashing water on th mirror, she'd come out of the mirror and kill me. lol, i don't know if i still believe it, but i sure as hell won't be trying it any time soon. Yikes! I had a friend that did that and swears they saw her!
I used to believe it was impolite to fart. Not anymore!


----------



## Lia (Jul 12, 2006)

I used to believe that Canada was on Brazil! Remembered that just now... A mom's friend told me when i was a kid that he was born on Canada and i kept asking him in which state was it...


----------



## LVA (Jul 12, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Yeah, I like it, too. Let me ask Mel if she minds me moving it.
While i'm here...

I used to believe that chicken fried steak was chicken.

o ... it's not chicken .?.. okie ... i believe that chicken fried steak was chicken ... man i'm still naiive ... LoL
Melissa, i'm confused, what's the name of the site ?


----------



## canelita (Jul 12, 2006)

I used to believe that if you ate green peppers your eyes will turn green. I ate a lot!!!!!


----------



## fickledpink (Jul 12, 2006)

Originally Posted by *mabelwan* I used to believe that becoming an adult is far more better than a child. Of course, I was totally wrong. I wanna back to my childhood.





I know what you mean


----------



## Lia (Jul 12, 2006)

I used to believe when i was a kid that when i'd become 12 years old i'd be very old.


----------



## dlb04 (Jul 14, 2006)

I used to believe in gargoyles...they still make me a little nervous even though I know they aren't real!! I actually have a gargoyle statue in my backyard to get over my fear...i know, i'm a freak!


----------



## monniej (Jul 14, 2006)

i used to believe that if you were falling in your dream and you hit the ground that you would die. kind of like the matrix. actually, i kind of still believe it! lmao


----------



## KimC2005 (Jul 14, 2006)

Originally Posted by *lia_matos* I used to believe when i was a kid that when i'd become 12 years old i'd be very old. Haha me too! Except I couldn't wait until I was 14. I thought it would be so far away! Ahh, to go back to the days when life was simple


----------



## eightthirty (Jul 14, 2006)

Originally Posted by *LVA* o ... it's not chicken .?.. okie ... i believe that chicken fried steak was chicken ... man i'm still naiive ... LoL
Melissa, i'm confused, what's the name of the site ?





www.iusedtobelieve.com


----------



## PinkRibbons (Jul 14, 2006)

I used to believe skeletons (like those you see in classrooms, or any skeletons really) were actually real. They could walk around and talk and they were evil.


----------



## Marisol (Jul 15, 2006)

I used to believe...

_that I could trust everyone around me._

_that I was daddy's little girl. _



in magic


----------



## AngelaGM (Jul 15, 2006)

I really like that site... I used to believe a blow job was what you had done when you went to the beauty salon.. LOLOL....


----------



## pla4u (Jul 19, 2006)

I used to beleive that anyone over 25 was OLD!....


----------



## Renee33 (Jul 20, 2006)

I used to believe that I would have a maid when I grew up! Ha! Now I'm the maid!


----------



## sassychix (Jul 24, 2006)

I used to believe a lady would reach out frm the toilet bowl n grab me.

Needless to say, i never had a peaceful sh*t!






n YEA, ive gotten way over it. Bt hate that now they have a movie in the theatres now playing called "Lady in the water"


----------



## ForeverPink (Oct 11, 2006)

I used to believe that I was going to be an ice skater


----------



## Kathy (Oct 11, 2006)

This thread is great! I used to believe that when the year 2000 came and I would turn 35 that I would be really old!! lol....of course, I don't believe that anymore.


----------



## Saja (Oct 11, 2006)

i use to believe that no matter what language people spoke, that they still thought in English...such a strange kid


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 11, 2006)

Originally Posted by *sassychix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I used to believe a lady would reach out frm the toilet bowl n grab me.Needless to say, i never had a peaceful sh*t!





n YEA, ive gotten way over it. Bt hate that now they have a movie in the theatres now playing called "Lady in the water"





LMAO!


----------

